# PUBG vs Fortnite



## shaunj66 (Mar 22, 2018)

*PUBG vs Fortnite*

PUBG and Fortnite - arguably the two most important gaming franchises at the moment have made strides since their initial release - with popularity and player counts soaring - these two titans are currently going head to head as they rush to mobile in an effort to secure their marketplace domination.  Just last month Fortnite reached a concurrent player count of 3.4 million - just pushing past the all-time top player count of 3.2 million in PUBG.

For those not familiar with the idea of battle royale - its basic concept boils down to a last-man-standing approach. Players are launched onto a map with only minimal supplies, forcing them to scavenge the environment for resources and weapons to enable them to fight for survival. The play zone is decreased over the duration of the match with the playable area constantly being shrunk, forcing players to keep moving and eventually fight for territory. The last player or team standing wins the game.

Although both games offer the same fundamental battle royale experience, they each have a distinct play style with PUBG opting for the more tactical approach with an arsenal of different weapons and attachments, while Fortnite gives players a more "arcade" pick up and play style experience but also throws building into the mix allowing player to craft their own fortresses and defences after gathering the necessary resources.

Are you invested in either game? What do you think of this recent trend of battle royale games?

What other franchises would you like to see offer a battle royale style multiplayer mode?

Let us know your thoughts below!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2018)

What, no H1Z1? 0/10 worst poll ;O;

H1Z1's Battle Royale mode was the only one I've ever played, before they split the game into Just Survive and Battle Royale. Had about 20-ish hours in it, and was pretty ok-ish at it. By the time PlayerUnknown stopped consulting for Daybreak and made PUBG, I was all played out of battle royale games so I haven't even touched PUBG or Fortnite.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 22, 2018)

First it was Team Fortress 2 vs Overwatch, now it's PUBG vs Fortnite.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 22, 2018)

ugh here we go.

free to play vs paid game, younger kids prefer free and cartoon'y style fortnight and proper gamers prefer PUBG. This topic is going to end in tears.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 22, 2018)

mech said:


> ugh here we go.
> 
> free to play vs paid game, younger kids prefer free and cartoon'y style fortnight and proper gamers prefer PUBG. This topic is going to end in tears.



i cant wait for the shitstorm


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 22, 2018)

yeah i know right, i prefered TFC to TF2 too


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Mar 22, 2018)

imo both games are crap.

All I hear in school are kids talking about it, its getting to the point where I cringe at their names.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2018)

Lets see,pubg requires xbox live gold unless you are in the masterrace,while fortnite is on every platform and is free to play (except for xbox)

I think fortnite has a wider audence while pubg is popular but not everyone can play it.


----------



## Windaga (Mar 22, 2018)

mech said:


> ugh here we go.
> 
> free to play vs paid game, younger kids prefer free and cartoon'y style fortnight and proper gamers prefer PUBG. This topic is going to end in tears.



"Proper gamer" seems awfully egocentric, especially when it comes to personal preference.

To be honest, I've played about 6 rounds of PUBG and maybe 4 of Fortnite. I'm not a fan of these Battle Royale games. I think it's a super cool idea, and I'm glad so many people are having fun with it, but I'm not big on them, personally.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 22, 2018)

Neither. Both are cringe.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 22, 2018)

I prefer PUBG. I like how it's more tactical and has many more things to it than Fortnite. Fortnite is certainly easily more accessible but if you can get your hands on PUBG, it's pretty fun.


----------



## migles (Mar 22, 2018)

i only played a few rounds of fortnite because it's free, i would like to try that PUBG one..
the idea is really cool, and i am surprised its so popular, but i suck at it :C and heh, i was getting pwoned so i quit after 10 minutes, and i already seen my cousins get so addicted and spend really a lot of time in them, i didn't develop interst in it lol

my cousins play fortnite in the ps4 because its free and doesn't require subscription, they suck but had achieved getting in first place (mainly by chicken somewhere and wait until there is 1 guy left and this guy struggles with something or was caught by surprise)
but when i play it in the pc it's totally different..
while in the ps4 everyone with the controllers have difficult to turn around and fight and run at at same time. in the pc is a matter of "if you had been spotted you are dead im the spot...


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 22, 2018)

Tried both (got PUBG for free with a phone upgrade), can't say I'm arsed about either, but if I had to play one, I'd pick PUBG.. no in depth analysis from me I'm afraid though, I just enjoyed it (a bit) more!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2018)

mech said:


> ugh here we go.
> 
> free to play vs paid game, younger kids prefer free and cartoon'y style fortnight and proper gamers prefer PUBG. This topic is going to end in tears.


"Proper gamers" lel

People prefer what they prefer, and with online gaming that tends to be heavily influenced by what their friends play. Yes, PUBG is very finely tuned mechanically and has amazing audio engineering going for it, but when it comes down to it, Fortnight offers a rather similar play experience, and has other game modes going for it to boot. Plus, "for the low low price of FREE!", it's really easy to get a LAN setup going with your friends. For that reason, Fortnight is INCREDIBLY popular on my college campus, even among "proper" gamers


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2018)

I dislike both of them. I can't stand hearing about either of them anymore.


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 22, 2018)

Fortnite is cool but I prefer the tactical style of PUBG.


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 22, 2018)

PUBG is a joke, Fortnite all the way.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Mar 22, 2018)

Why anyone likes Fortnite is beyond me. I can't stand the absolutely annoying building in that game. Heard a shot? Build a tower. Falling down a mountain? Cheat death with a platform. Losing a fight? Build straight up.


----------



## Stephano (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't play either. I don't really play too many online games actually. I'm not much of a competitive person.... but i'll go ahead and leave these here for y'all...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 22, 2018)

DarkenedMatter said:


> Why anyone likes Fortnite is beyond me. I can't stand the absolutely annoying building in that game. Heard a shot? Build a tower. Falling down a mountain? Cheat death with a platform. Losing a fight? Build straight up.


Because that's the point of the game? Yeah, let's not use a mechanic that was given to us just because i think it is stupid. Bleh.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't care for either one. I play both, and honestly have no damn clue why either one has a competitive scene.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeslotlCL said:


> Because that's the point of the game? Yeah, let's not use a mechanic that was given to us just because i think it is stupid. Bleh.


It just adds a false level of complexity to an otherwise basic shooter.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 22, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I don't care for either one. I play both, and honestly have no damn clue why either one has a competitive scene.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Pretty subjetive anyway. The feature is thereand it serves it porpuse. When you are really into it you start to apreciate it, to master your building skills, because it is really a decisive feature especially on a 1v1.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 22, 2018)

Fortnite is the more optimized game, there's no doubt about that. But, I really don't like the fortnite artstyle/visual aesthetic. It looks like a childish version of TF2. Also, the entire building mechanic in my opinion should not be in a battle royale game. So yeah, for me personally it comes to this:

Fortnite is technically the superior game
PUBG has better gameplay and visual aesthetic, and has the potential to become better (recent updates made the game a LOT more playable)


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 22, 2018)

It's obviously Melee, end of discussion.

Haven't played any of them to be honest. Just not my type of game.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 22, 2018)

DarkenedMatter said:


> -snip-


Micros down people's throad? I mean, they are pure comestic stuff that dont affect the game, it is up to you to waste money on skins... want a microtransaction bullcrap game? Say hello to cod, star wars battlefront, battlefield, destiny, etc, those kind of games cram microtransactions down people's throats, offering weapons that are better than the ingame ones, that's bullshit.

Also the whole building mecanic being bullcrap, well? you dont have to use it to play, you can take down people on forts if you know what you are doing, even when they defend back in a shoot battle with walls, it all depends on the player skills, if you cant really outcome or counter that then well, it isnt really the game's fault.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 22, 2018)

Windaga said:


> To be honest, I've played about 6 rounds of PUBG and maybe 4 of Fortnite. I'm not a fan of these Battle Royale games. I think it's a super cool idea, and I'm glad so many people are having fun with it, but I'm not big on them, personally.


What makes it a super cool idea? What hasn't been done yet that makes you have fun with it?


----------



## Windaga (Mar 23, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What makes it a super cool idea? What hasn't been done yet that makes you have fun with it?



I think you misread my post? I don't have fun with the games - I don't really like them personally. But I think any game that people have fun with is super cool, especially one that let's 100 people play together at the same time. It doesn't have to do anything different to be cool, so long as it's fun for the people playing.


----------



## Chary (Mar 23, 2018)

I've never been a fan of online shooter games, I find them unrewarding, and I've never been one to enjoy playing with mouse+keyboard. I'm also incredibly sensitive to motion sickness--a reason why I don't play Overwatch. 

However...Fortnite...

I find it very fun. I'm still terrible with shooting as I'm playing against people obviously using m+kb, but there's something just incredibly fun about getting a group of friends together to play and see how long the group lasts. In the second round I've ever played, I ended up winning, and it was on the GBAtempTV Twitch, too! There's something that Fortnite evokes for me that other shooters don't, so while I likely will not ever try PUBG, nor would I enjoy it, Fornite stands far above it, for me personally.


----------



## netovsk (Mar 23, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Lets see,pubg requires xbox live gold unless you are in the masterrace,while fortnite is on every platform and is free to play (except for xbox)
> 
> I think fortnite has a wider audence while pubg is popular but not everyone can play it.



Holy crap for a moment there I thought you needed PS Plus subscription to play Fortnite on PS4.

Thanks man!


----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't understand the popularity of these games.  With so many players on the map to start with, winning is as much luck as it is skill.  The general "Hunger Games" idea is neat, but it feels like an extra mode that should be added to existing games, not something that needs its own genre.  Here's hoping we move on from Battle Royale games just as fast as we moved on from MOBAs.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I don't understand the popularity of these games.  With so many players on the map to start with, winning is as much luck as it is skill.  The general "Hunger Games" idea is neat, but it feels like an extra mode that should be added to existing games, not something that needs its own genre.  Here's hoping we move on from Battle Royale games just as fast as we moved on from MOBAs.


There is just too many people to keep up with! 

In most games, 8 I can keep up with, but even then is chaos, like super smash bros or splatoon. In smash bros, the area is small, but in splatoon, it's a bit bigger, and then in those games (Like the ones on this topic) It's TOO BIG! I can be minding my own business and just die from a ambush. I don't like that.


----------



## netovsk (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't play any of them but nothing against them, just got many more games that I already know I love to handle to try battle royale games out.

I guess that the constant feeling of paranoia on those must be overwhelming, much like it was in DayZ back then.


----------



## DKB (Mar 23, 2018)

well pubg runs like fucking shit even on supercomputers and fortnite i am mainly a pve person and i like the pve aspect of it so i guess fortnite. and also the company just basically gave out 12 million dollars to the public so like..gg


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 23, 2018)

I think PUBNITE is better than FORTG


----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2018)

DKB said:


> well pubg runs like fucking shit even on supercomputers and fortnite i am mainly a pve person and i like the pve aspect of it so i guess fortnite. and also the company just basically gave out 12 million dollars to the public so like..gg


12 million dollars worth of game assets*, not 12 million dollars lol.  Epic have always been pretty cool and I'd definitely prefer people give money to them instead of Tencent (who own PUBG's developer and LoL).


----------



## DKB (Mar 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> 12 million dollars worth of game assets*, not 12 million dollars lol.  Epic have always been pretty cool and I'd definitely prefer people give money to them instead of Tencent (who own PUBG's developer and LoL).



yeh assets. not like oculus rift who gave out 15 bucks to everyone who had a rift go to the shits. i wonder how much money was given out..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2018)

netovsk said:


> Holy crap for a moment there I thought you needed PS Plus subscription to play Fortnite on PS4.
> 
> Thanks man!


Luckily you dont.Only xbox guys get screwed over.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 23, 2018)

I play Fortnite Battle Royale occasionally, but I prefer to Save the World by a mile. There is too much downtime in Battle Royale, you spend most the game searching buildings etc. then maybe get to fire off a shot or two after 10 minutes of not seeing another player, then get sniped from behind and the match is over. It's to throwaway for my tastes.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 23, 2018)

I would like to try one of those sometime, but I am unwilling to renew my XBOX gold subscription just for that. I guess I will wait until there's something else I want to do with the gold.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I don't understand the popularity of these games.  With so many players on the map to start with, winning is as much luck as it is skill.  The general "Hunger Games" idea is neat, but it feels like an extra mode that should be added to existing games, not something that needs its own genre.  Here's hoping we move on from Battle Royale games just as fast as we moved on from MOBAs.


Well, that's like any genre, it can be an extra mode or a game by itself. Rather than people moving on, you can just ignore them. 




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> There is just too many people to keep up with!
> 
> In most games, 8 I can keep up with, but even then is chaos, like super smash bros or splatoon. In smash bros, the area is small, but in splatoon, it's a bit bigger, and then in those games (Like the ones on this topic) It's TOO BIG! I can be minding my own business and just die from a ambush. I don't like that.


Splatoon 2 and SSB Battle Royal Mode confirmed.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Splatoon 2 and SSB Battle Royal Mode confirmed.


SSB no, there's no real way, but Splatoon could actually be REALLY interesting with 8 vs 8 vs 8 vs 8 battle royale


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> SSB no, there's no real way, but Splatoon could actually be REALLY interesting with 8 vs 8 vs 8 vs 8 battle royale


I was partially joking, but no free for all for Splatoon? Everyone vs Everyone?
As for SSB. Stages like this or maybe they have to make a bigger one and then slowly have parts of the stage disappear.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I was partially joking, but no free for all for Splatoon? Everyone vs Everyone?


Splatoon REALLY needs a team of at least four for the ink mechanic to work, plus I think it'd be a cool mechanic for other teams to basically be able to track you based on what color you're shooting. Kind of discourages just laying down on the trigger

As for the Smash Bros idea, it SOUNDS cool, but that's not Battle Royale, that's more like king-of-the-hill (which is really cool too!). Battle Royale kind of implies that you get nothing going in and have to pick up weapons on the way to tracking down your opponents; in Smash, yes, there are items, but you can't retain them, and you can already see where everyone is on the screen


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Splatoon REALLY needs a team of at least four for the ink mechanic to work, plus I think it'd be a cool mechanic for other teams to basically be able to track you based on what color you're shooting. Kind of discourages just laying down on the trigger
> 
> As for the Smash Bros idea, it SOUNDS cool, but that's not Battle Royale, that's more like king-of-the-hill (which is really cool too!). Battle Royale kind of implies that you get nothing going in and have to pick up weapons on the way to tracking down your opponents; in Smash, yes, there are items, but you can't retain them, and you can already see where everyone is on the screen


I see your point. I just imagined everyone having their own color. Not so fun.

Again, see you point, but I was imagining local or online play with multiple Switches and the camera would focus around your character. 

Actually, I guess that's pretty much a variation on Smash Run.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Mar 23, 2018)

I used to play Fortnite on my PS4, but now I don't (I'm trying to stay on a low FW)

So now I play PUBG mobile instead, I usually only play it with my lil bro

(I am better at PUBG than Fortnite anyway lol)


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 24, 2018)

After having played a bit of both (kind of?), I'll give my point to Fortnite. 
I started with Fortnite mainly because it was free. I thought it was a pretty neat concept. I tried PUBG once a couple of months ago and didn't really like it at the time. However, PUBG Mobile came out and I decided to give it another try.
I really hate how long matches last. I would rather get over it quickly, whether I win or lose. I do find the game fun, though... As long as there is action. The downtime is pretty boring. 
If there was a game that can bridge the gap between Fortnite and PUBG (quick matches and no building mechanic maybe) then I think that's where I would go.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 24, 2018)

"I don't play either" is winning by quite a lot... maybe this isn't the worst timeline after all


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 24, 2018)

I haven't played any of these games. I think they're popular since people seemed to patronize these battle royale games and they're good from what I am seeing.
What's cringy and annoying is the fanboys and fangirls who plays these games.

My vote would go to Fortnite though since it's free plus the gameplay building mechanic and the cartoonish cell-shaded art-style appeals to me.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 24, 2018)

ov3rkill said:


> I haven't played any of these games. I think they're popular since people seemed to patronize these battle royale games and they're good from what I am seeing.
> What's cringy and annoying is the fanboys and fangirls who plays these games.
> 
> My vote would go to Fortnite though since it's free plus the gameplay building mechanic and the cartoonish cell-shaded art-style appeals to me.


Yeh and the worst part is that thanks to the toxic people other people see us as toxic players too, despite some of us actually find it a lot of fun and arent talking about it all day, nor insulting others :/

Well, it happens to every popular game i guess :/


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 24, 2018)

If fortnite got vehicals, I wouldn't consider playing pubg.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 24, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> If fortnite got vehicals, I wouldn't consider playing pubg.


They didnt rulled them out, they are interested in bringing the feature sometime in the future, but they wouldnt really be like the ones on pubg, they would be slower and just for fun, i mean, imagine riding a ice cream truck for a few seconds...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 24, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> They didnt rulled them out, they are interested in bringing the feature sometime in the future, but they wouldnt really be like the ones on pubg, they would be slower and just for fun, i mean, imagine riding a ice cream truck for a few seconds...


Reason I want vehicles are to run ppl over with said vehicle. (Or maybe more importantly not to make it boring if I'm across the map from where the safe part of the storm will be.)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 24, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Reason I want vehicles are to run ppl over with said vehicle. (Or maybe more importantly not to make it boring if I'm across the map from where the safe part of the storm will be.)


I knew you would want them for that, i know how pubg works. But eh, fortnite's map is already small enough (compared to pubg) to compesate the lack of fast traveling vehicles. It is the ideal size for rush and gun, which is the idea of fortnite, being more fast paced and arcade alike compared to pubg.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Mar 25, 2018)

I dont play either but as fortnite is free and pubg is paid then fortnite will always win.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 26, 2018)

I've tried Fortnite on PC and the mobile version of PUBG. I'd choose the latter since it actually feels like more of a shooter and item distribution is pretty fair so everybody has a chance to win. The times I have played Fortnite I didn't come across any weapons or armor despite dropping in areas with a lot of buildings.

So I'd say PUBG Mobile is better if you're only considering free to play. I'm sure PUBG on PC is fine too but I try to avoid these big PVP games.


----------



## Caserty (Mar 26, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> If fortnite got vehicals, I wouldn't consider playing pubg.


On the contrary ,


----------



## Selim873 (Mar 26, 2018)

I started with PUBG, but I want to get more into Fortnite.  I can definitely see the appeal for both, but I'm likely just not used to building yet.  My first few games, I never built but then I realized how crucial it is.  "Oh hey, here's a guy I can kill!"

*Other guy builds a tower quicker than an Amish army and snipes me from up top*

To be fair, I think I would actually enjoy Fortnite more if I got used to the game.  Fortnite's map is smaller, meaning it gets more hectic more often. (Pretty important to me since Ranked Splatoon is multiplayer done right.  I need a lot of action instead of just running around and hoarding.  Smaller map means it's done less, and frantic building adds to it)  Plus I like its art style more than PUBG, and the fact that it's so well optimized thanks to the mobile optimizations benefiting the other platforms.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 29, 2018)

Overwatch would eat both Fortnite and PUBG at breakfast.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Overwatch would eat both Fortnite and PUBG at breakfast.


Overwatch doesn't have a battle royale mode?...


----------



## leon315 (Mar 29, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Overwatch doesn't have a battle royale mode?...


So? But PUFORTNITE don't have overwatch's immersive gameplay mechanism


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2018)

leon315 said:


> So? But PUFORTNITE don't have overwatch's immersive gameplay mechanism


How's that?...


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 29, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Overwatch would eat both Fortnite and PUBG at breakfast.


considering each of these games have more concurrent players, more streamers (and far more viewers watching those streams), player interest and hype around these games, I doubt that
overwatch is slowly dying, even csgo is highly rumored to be adding a battle royale mode https://www.pcgamer.com/counter-str...t-be-getting-a-pubg-style-battle-royale-mode/


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Mar 31, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> First it was Team Fortress 2 vs Overwatch, now it's PUBG vs Fortnite.



It was never tf2 vs overwatch lol. Tf2 came out in like 2007. No way it can compare to overwatch.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 31, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It was never tf2 vs overwatch lol. Tf2 came out in like 2007. No way it can compare to overwatch.


Did you not pay attention at all when overwatch came out? Everyone was saying "eh it's just a TF2 ripoff, why play that when TF2 is free?"


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 4, 2018)

Where is the "what's a fortnite PUBG" option?


----------



## TheTechGenius (May 29, 2018)

I can't stand this new Battle royal game mode genre to be honest.

If I want to play a shooter, I'll play Battlefield 3, Arma, or Insurgency on PC. You know, games that actually take skill and real teamwork.


----------



## Flora Cherry (May 29, 2018)

i select fortnite for the really 60 fps pubg lagging in xbox  one x the game is very slow


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2018)

Both are horrible.
I see no point in playing it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2018)

I haven't played either of them, but personally I think Fortnite looks like the better game


----------



## smiglo5 (Jul 19, 2018)

I've played PUBG very often but I think i've burned out..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't play either but given that some of my friends play PUBG I've been tempted to give the game a shot.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 21, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I don't play either but given that some of my friends play PUBG I've been tempted to give the game a shot.


If you do you should all try the mobile game. It runs pretty well assuming it's played on a phone from the last few years.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 27, 2018)

Fortnite and the whole "battle royale" fad will die when the kids go back to school in September.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 28, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Fortnite and the whole "battle royale" fad will die when the kids go back to school in September.


Marking my calendar just in case


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 28, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Marking my calendar just in case


My school were slow to trends, they were usually about 3 months behind... Glad I'm outta there, made 2 true friends in 5 years


----------

